# Happy 1st Birthday, Beckett! (warning: lots of pictures)



## lemonadeicedtea

My little guy turned 1 last Friday! Time has truly flown by and it's been a joy and adventure watching him grow:









(His first trip to the vet--there was quite a bit of poking involved!)









(An early ride in the car--one of his favorite things to do nowadays)









(Growing into those ears at 5 months)









(Asking for a bath in this one)









(Singing along!)









(Anxiously waiting to eat his "leave its")









(Exploring the woods...)









(...and enjoying a snack after)









(Lounging at his preferred spot in the house)









(Enjoying the sunshine)









(Staring down his birthday cake, which he munched on happily)









(And winding down from the most tiring of birthday weekend activities--the birthday bath. Cruel, I know!)

Thanks to the members of this forum who have been so generous with their advice and well wishes along the way. Beckett and I appreciate it!


----------



## jprice103

Happy Birthday, Beckett! He's such a handsome boy!! And he's even more handsome in person!! :wub:


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Happy Birthday!!!!! 

Aww, he's gorgeous!!! What a handsome face! Loooove his color, very dark, and smooth!

Looks like Duke... except for Duke's strange sable look on his saddle. Same expressions though...


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Awww... so adorable!

Happy 1st birthday!!!


----------



## JackB.

Happy Birthday Beckett!! Love the peanut butter picture, Jack doesn't like to waste one ounce of that peanut buttery goodness either!


----------



## gsdraven

Happy Birthday Beckett!! You are indeed one handsome dude.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Happy Birthday you handsome young man!!


----------



## Courtney

Happy Birthday Beckett!

I LOVE him:wub:


----------



## ksotto333

Great pictures, he's a beautiful boy. They grow up so fast..


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Gorgeous boy! Happy birthday!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. Thanks for sharing the pics of his maturing I enjoyed looking at them. :birthday:


----------



## lemonadeicedtea

Thanks, everyone! 



jprice103 said:


> Happy Birthday, Beckett! He's such a handsome boy!! And he's even more handsome in person!! :wub:


Aww thank you--you're lucky you saw him last during that class or you would've been covered in slobber like the other poor volunteers!



TrickyShepherd said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!
> 
> Aww, he's gorgeous!!! What a handsome face! Loooove his color, very dark, and smooth!
> 
> Looks like Duke... except for Duke's strange sable look on his saddle. Same expressions though...


Haha... that's amazing! It's like staring into Beckett's future.  We like to call it his "bump on a pickle"/seal mode.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea

JackB. said:


> Happy Birthday Beckett!! Love the peanut butter picture, Jack doesn't like to waste one ounce of that peanut buttery goodness either!


Wasting peanut butter is blasphemy! He tried so hard to get to the bottom of the jar but his tongue couldn't reach, so he stared at it for a while like this:










Then he finally walked over to me, dropped the jar and looked at me like, "alright, you may assist me now". It was actually a proud moment because I'm sure he would've torn it apart otherwise!


----------

